# Mingo Poonage 5/24/08



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

Great posts and a great day of fishing. We may have to run back down that way. We were seriously blown out down in Flamingo this past winter and need to seek revenge on that incredible fishery. 

GP


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice JOB!


----------



## conocean (Mar 28, 2008)

Let me know when we can put a trip together this summer, Jan. I hope all is well. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I 'shouldn't' be on the internet... we are in Charlotte right now on vacation. 

Enjoying a little R&R... [smiley=sleep1.gif] Going to US National Whitewater Center http://www.usnwc.org/ tomorrow to do a little rafting! 

Should have some great pix to post tomorrow... ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I 'shouldn't' be on the internet... we are in Charlotte right now on vacation.
> 
> Enjoying a little R&R...  [smiley=sleep1.gif]  Going to US National Whitewater Center http://www.usnwc.org/ tomorrow to do a little rafting!
> 
> Should have some great pix to post tomorrow...  ;D


What? We're more strenuous to you than whitewater rafting? Thanks!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, extreme sports are more relaxing than moderating you tards... 

[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

> Yes, extreme sports are more relaxing than moderating you tards...
> 
> [smiley=1-laugh.gif]



Get some rest you tard. :


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice job on the poons. I am so jonesin to get there...

It has been way to long..


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

excellent outing.. very nice.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Great job with the fish. However, I would like to point out that last week I referred to Tarpon as "Poon" and I believe I was chastized publicly for disrespecting such a glorious fish. Two people on this post have committed the same sin, and nothing had been said. My feelings are hurt, I feel harassed and discriminated against. You guys suck!!

Ok, I cant keep a straight face anymore....... GOTCHA [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Great job with the fish. However, I would like to point out that last week I referred to Tarpon as "Poon" and I believe I was chastized publicly for disrespecting such a glorious fish. Two people on this post have committed the same sin, and nothing had been said. My feelings are hurt, I feel harassed and discriminated against. You guys suck!!
> 
> Ok, I cant keep a straight face anymore....... GOTCHA [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


 ;D Aaron, the notion of fighting city hall comes to mind here. :-/ plus this report is posted in at least two other web sites that I know of, so as they say, it is what it is. Unfortunately though you were the sacrificial lamb here so to speak, but I think the trend of referring to a great game fish as something besides female genitalia is a loosing battle and we have to move on, sorry you had to take one for the team. ;D


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

> > Great job with the fish. However, I would like to point out that last week I referred to Tarpon as "Poon" and I believe I was chastized publicly for disrespecting such a glorious fish. Two people on this post have committed the same sin, and nothing had been said. My feelings are hurt, I feel harassed and discriminated against. You guys suck!!
> >
> > Ok, I cant keep a straight face anymore....... GOTCHA [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
> 
> ...


Thought that's what he was here for :-/ :-/ ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Poonage !


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > > Great job with the fish. However, I would like to point out that last week I referred to Tarpon as "Poon" and I believe I was chastized publicly for disrespecting such a glorious fish. Two people on this post have committed the same sin, and nothing had been said. My feelings are hurt, I feel harassed and discriminated against. You guys suck!!
> > >
> > > Ok, I cant keep a straight face anymore....... GOTCHA [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
> >
> ...


Yeah. Thanx. Story o' my life I guess. Whatever works!!


----------

